# Schwinn Gooseneck?



## Rotorhead (Feb 3, 2017)

Hi everyone,

Not sure where to post this, so I'll start here. I'm looking for a gooseneck/stem for my 1949 Whizzer Sportsman. I believe this is s Schwinn product as it has the "AS" bolt. I've looked on EBay but there seems to be quite a few to choose from but at this point I'm not sure which one. The rest of the stem is fused into the neck so I'm not sure of the overall length. Does anyone know the correct designation, year/model for this stem? Thanks


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 3, 2017)

Here is one from the 50's on eBay. Just note that the cinch bolt on these early stems have a nut where the similar 60's stem is threaded for the cinch bolt. No markings on the stems either. Yours looks earlier than this piece.
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=231804212397




This one has the same milling as yours on the face above the cinch bolt. You didn't show a picture of the top so I can assume it's the "razor" stem.
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=361588733829


----------



## Western-Whizzer (Feb 4, 2017)

This is the exact one that you needed but it just sold. The funny thing is, it was missing the correct bolt that you have.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-PRE...v2ZxiAWCqe%2BkqcLzPz4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Rotorhead (Feb 5, 2017)

Thanks for posting, I have a better idea of what to look for now.


----------

